# Random PFury Encounters



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I ran into ProdigalMarine today at the mall.


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2005)

I thought I saw Twitch once outside the ACC, but thats the closest IVe come


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Xenon said:


> I ran into ProdigalMarine today at the mall.


Don't lie, you guys met up to go shopping at Express for Men.


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

b_ack51 said:


> I ran into ProdigalMarine today at the mall.


Don't lie, you guys met up to go shopping at Express for Men.
[/quote]

They met at gloria jeans for a lattee fist.


----------



## stonecoldsteveostin (Nov 15, 2003)

Xenon said:


> I ran into ProdigalMarine today at the mall.


was it setup, or did you guys just bump into and recognize one another?


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

b_ack51 said:


> I ran into ProdigalMarine today at the mall.


Don't lie, you guys met up to go shopping at Express for Men.
[/quote]

Actually its quite true. I did ran into Mike today at Tysons Mall. Whoda-figure that! I was sitting there waiting for my sister and the other girl i was with to finish their purchase at cinnabon, when a lone, yet dashingly-handsome man approaches me.

The first thing Mike asks....."are you a Marine?"

My reaction was kinda bewildered and I was wondering how a guy can tell if I was a Marine, when I hadn't shaven for a couple days and I let my hair grow out....

You caught me off guard, X....good job!

.....I'll see what we can do, Im planning out my days, day by day.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

lol cool

I haven't had a random encounter, lol, but I met ducatirave and gave him my pet turtle, Cecil.. I also met rbp75 and traded plants w/ him..


----------



## P-22 (Oct 5, 2005)

im meeting CTredbelly tomorrow at 9:30am to do a fish exchange, hopefully i can fall asleep in the next 3 hours


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Did you boys go shopping for underwear together ?


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

I've met several members through fish sales. Aside from gg, "wifenaggingaboutfish" mostly. Him and stick have all my fish.


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

xenon wont come get drunk with me cause hesa bitch.

im drunk notw, btw. c*nt.

i see how it is mike.meet up with prodgial but not me. i see. I SEEE SAID THE BLIND MAN.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

myphen said:


> xenon wont come get drunk with me cause hesa bitch.
> 
> im drunk notw, btw. c*nt.
> 
> i see how it is mike.meet up with prodgial but not me. i see. I SEEE SAID THE BLIND MAN.


It wasnt a planned thing. I saw this dude sitting there and I think he was wearing the same shirt he had worn in a picture he posted here. I have a pretty good memory so I was pretty sure it was him and said hi. I definatly caught you off guard ha!


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

i see burf all the time, but thats coz we live 5 mins away from each other


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Funniest part:

Me: "Are you on Piranha-Fury?"
Prodigal Marine: "I could be."

hahahahahahaha.


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

he he, i always wear my hoodie around when i go to a new area in hope of spotting a fellow p-furian


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Xenon said:


> Funniest part:
> 
> Me: "Are you on Piranha-Fury?"
> Prodigal Marine: "I could be."
> ...










That is too funny!


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Xenon said:


> Funniest part:
> 
> Me: "Are you on Piranha-Fury?"
> Prodigal Marine: "I could be."
> ...


I had to be careful....you never know what kind of pyschopaths are out there....on top of that, I think I may have pissed off some of the p-fury residents, and now they may have it out for me.....


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

i see rocketman at school :laugh:

and crazlunatic who is not really a girl but my freind albert who tried to trick me









i need a hoodie


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

i wish xenon could have taken a pick of Prodigal Marine's face when he started askign him questions...

id say it would have been a mix of these:





































thats hilarious tho. i wish i could have witnessed that.lol


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Puff said:


> i wish xenon could have taken a pick of Prodigal Marine's face when he started askign him questions...
> 
> id say it would have been a mix of these:*insert smilies*
> thats hilarious tho. i wish i could have witnessed that.lol










...it was

Here...I'll perform the encounter with smilies

Xenon:







"Are you ProdigalMarine on p-fury?"
Me:







"I could be...."
Xenon:







"Im Xenon...."
Me:







....then







"Heyyyyy, How are you!"
........ short little convo on what we were doing, who we were waiting for (he was waiting for his girl, I waiting for mine....both of the women were getting food)
Xenon: "Well, hit me up sometime, we'll do something..."








Me:









Then we parted ways.....

Xenon:







"ProdigalMarine!!!!!!!!!!!"
Me:


----------



## maniac_richboy (Feb 1, 2004)

ProdigalMarine said:


> i wish xenon could have taken a pick of Prodigal Marine's face when he started askign him questions...
> 
> id say it would have been a mix of these:*insert smilies*
> thats hilarious tho. i wish i could have witnessed that.lol


:laugh: ...it was

Here...I'll perform the encounter with smilies

Xenon:







"Are you ProdigalMarine on p-fury?"
Me:







"I could be...."
Xenon:







"Im Xenon...."
Me:







....then







"Heyyyyy, How are you!"
........ short little convo on what we were doing, who we were waiting for (he was waiting for his girl, I waiting for mine....both of the women were getting food)
Xenon: "Well, hit me up sometime, we'll do something..."








Me:









Then we parted ways.....

Xenon:







"ProdigalMarine!!!!!!!!!!!"
Me:








[/quote]

hahaha...Pretty awesome with the smilies. (I can just pictured that happenning).

The only p-furys' I've encountered are through sales. Other than that, never seen them anywhere.


----------



## Pilsnah (Mar 19, 2005)

The P-Furians I met are all Dutch. Jan I bought a aquarium off and the rest I met at our meeting in Rotterdam.

We meet like every 4 months or so, pretty sweet


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2005)

Wow - that's amazing. I'm not good enough at faces to be able to recognize anybody like that.

The only P-Furians I have met are George, but since he owns the Shark Aquarium he is pretty easy to find. I think I also saw Little Waffen working at his store.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

i meet a few on the socal trip to the ZOO


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Thats pretty cool how you just ran into each other by chance. I have meet several Pfury members, but none by chance.

I also wonder when I where one of my Pfury hoodies or shirts if I will run into anyone.


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

When im playing socom 3, I see some people that have the exact same screen
names as some of the people on p fury. I ask them if they are members
they always say no and ask wtf im talking about.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Ive met several people from the site, but I think the only ones that were shocking enough was meeting Raf/thePACK and Al/RhomZilla. Raf introduced himself by getting into my line at work, and Al came in ...saw me...then left. We all ended up meeting up earlier this year though.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

ProdigalMarine said:


> i wish xenon could have taken a pick of Prodigal Marine's face when he started askign him questions...
> 
> id say it would have been a mix of these:*insert smilies*
> thats hilarious tho. i wish i could have witnessed that.lol


:laugh: ...it was

Here...I'll perform the encounter with smilies

Xenon:







"Are you ProdigalMarine on p-fury?"
Me:







"I could be...."
Xenon:







"Im Xenon...."
Me:







....then







"Heyyyyy, How are you!"
........ short little convo on what we were doing, who we were waiting for (he was waiting for his girl, I waiting for mine....both of the women were getting food)
Xenon: "Well, hit me up sometime, we'll do something..."








Me:









Then we parted ways.....

Xenon:







"ProdigalMarine!!!!!!!!!!!"
Me:








[/quote]

Im serious man. Hit me up. I guarantee I can drink a big bad Marine under the table.

Mike


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Xenon said:


> i wish xenon could have taken a pick of Prodigal Marine's face when he started askign him questions...
> 
> id say it would have been a mix of these:*insert smilies*
> thats hilarious tho. i wish i could have witnessed that.lol


:laugh: ...it was

Here...I'll perform the encounter with smilies

Xenon:







"Are you ProdigalMarine on p-fury?"
Me:







"I could be...."
Xenon:







"Im Xenon...."
Me:







....then







"Heyyyyy, How are you!"
........ short little convo on what we were doing, who we were waiting for (he was waiting for his girl, I waiting for mine....both of the women were getting food)
Xenon: "Well, hit me up sometime, we'll do something..."








Me:









Then we parted ways.....

Xenon:







"ProdigalMarine!!!!!!!!!!!"
Me:








[/quote]

Im serious man. Hit me up. I guarantee I can drink a big bad Marine under the table.

Mike
[/quote]
Thats not all you can do under the table


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Ive met several people from the site, but I think the only ones that were shocking enough was meeting Raf/thePACK and Al/RhomZilla. Raf introduced himself by getting into my line at work, and Al came in ...saw me...then left. We all ended up meeting up earlier this year though.


So did you ever figure out who's baby it is?


----------



## PacmanXSA (Nov 15, 2004)

I think the only one around me is Dr. Zoidberg! I've tried talking to him, but I have yet to see him.

Pac


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Serrapygo said:


> Ive met several people from the site, but I think the only ones that were shocking enough was meeting Raf/thePACK and Al/RhomZilla. Raf introduced himself by getting into my line at work, and Al came in ...saw me...then left. We all ended up meeting up earlier this year though.


So did you ever figure out who's baby it is?









[/quote]

Yeah, yours! Now where's my damn child support!?


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

we should have a global p-fury meet up, just think of the mayhem, i can picture it now....

rocker adding into every conversation
fizzly being ghetto in every conversation
ms nattereri fighting all the sexists remarks made by all the men.
and xenon tryin to restore some order in the room


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

i think i ran into karen before,but who really knows.its not like she ever will post a pic


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

myphen said:


> Funniest part:
> 
> Me: "Are you on Piranha-Fury?"
> Prodigal Marine: "I could be."
> ...


That rite there is awesome. He didnt want his true identity out....Shouldve told him your Brujo!


----------



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)

spiderman2099uk said:


> we should have a global p-fury meet up, just think of the mayhem, i can picture it now....
> 
> rocker adding into every conversation
> fizzly being ghetto in every conversation
> ...


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

The NL guys are the only people that have actually gotten a meet up going. I would like to do a meet up at the Baltimore Aquarium.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Some of the Socal boys had a meet


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

i just happened to bump into spiderman2099uk at the bowling alley this evening, but whats more..........he was sat next to me when i went to see king kong.

Now what are the chances of that!


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2005)

Ill met up with some Toronto boys if they are up for it. Rocker youre not included


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

spiderman2099uk said:


> i just happened to bump into spiderman2099uk at the bowling alley this evening, but whats more..........he was sat next to me when i went to see king kong.
> 
> Now what are the chances of that!


You knew him already. That would be like me saying, KumbiaQueens just happened to come into my work this morning and take over my shift.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I've met about 10-15 Dutch members during our PFury meetings, as well as Scott (Atlanta Braves Baby!) and his girl when they were travelling across Europe








Hopefully the list will get longer over time.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Judazzz said:


> I've met about 10-15 Dutch members during our PFury meetings, as well as Scott (Atlanta Braves Baby!) and his girl when they were travelling across Europe
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dont forget the time you dissed me in NY


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Xenon said:


> I've met about 10-15 Dutch members during our PFury meetings, as well as Scott (Atlanta Braves Baby!) and his girl when they were travelling across Europe
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dont forget the time you *m*issed me in NY








[/quote]
Missed, not dissed - we were freezing our asses off at Times Square for more than an hour: just imagine how many beers we missed out on because of that. It's a pity, though...







Oh well, better luck next time


----------



## CichlidAddict (Jul 1, 2005)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Ill met up with some Toronto boys if they are up for it. Rocker youre not included


Are you sure your mom will give you a ride?


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2005)

CichlidAddict said:


> Ill met up with some Toronto boys if they are up for it. Rocker youre not included


Are you sure your mom will give you a ride?








[/quote]

GO Transit bitches!









Not to mention I just got my G2


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

i met innes unintentionally when i went to a garden centre but he does work there.
i have met innes a few times though along with quite a few other members from the UK


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

I had a random p-fury encounter with that olde man Bubba this weekend , I had to unintentionally show him how to ride his brand NEW Harley home from the dealer.







Congrats Old timer


----------



## BUBBA (Sep 4, 2003)

MR HARLEY said:


> I had a random p-fury encounter with that olde man Bubba this weekend , I had to unintentionally show him how to ride his brand NEW Harley home from the dealer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Na the Harley Rides itself almost








it felt good to write a check for 22 grand








Hurry up and get your grumpy ass home so we can Take the Bikes Out


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

> Hurry up and get your grumpy ass home so we can
> Take the Bikes Out


Ill be home in a jif


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

DiXoN said:


> i met innes unintentionally when i went to a garden centre but he does work there.
> i have met innes a few times though along with quite a few other members from the UK


yes I met DiXoN







he is a top bloke


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> I've met about 10-15 Dutch members during our PFury meetings, as well as Scott (Atlanta Braves Baby!) and his girl when they were travelling across Europe
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You and Frans were the two cooliest Pfury members I have ever meet. Well worth the trip. You guys made my girl and I feel like we were at home.


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

i'm waiting for that oh-so-random day when some seemingly crazy person flags me down in traffic or something because they recognize my p-fury.com sticker on the back of my car (which does, by the way, make it much easier to find in the storage parking lot).

hmmm... well since i'm heading over to the UK and plan to travel pretty extensively in the 3 weeks i get for spring break plus weekends, maybe i'll randomly run into someone from the site. guess i'll have to remember my hoodie!


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

when are you over tink. you may just see me if you go to oxford area


----------



## killarbee (Jan 23, 2004)

Atlanta Braves Baby! said:


> I've met about 10-15 Dutch members during our PFury meetings, as well as Scott (Atlanta Braves Baby!) and his girl when they were travelling across Europe
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You and Frans were the two cooliest Pfury members I have ever meet. Well worth the trip. You guys made my girl and I feel like we were at home.








[/quote]
It sure didn't look like that when we were at the red light district rofl







j/k It sure was a great day !! Too bad we couldn't find a Dutch badge


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

killarbee said:


> I've met about 10-15 Dutch members during our PFury meetings, as well as Scott (Atlanta Braves Baby!) and his girl when they were travelling across Europe
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You and Frans were the two cooliest Pfury members I have ever meet. Well worth the trip. You guys made my girl and I feel like we were at home.








[/quote]
It sure didn't look like that when we were at the red light district rofl







j/k It sure was a great day !! Too bad we couldn't find a Dutch badge








[/quote]
Ya she was a little uneasy there wanst she!







And I totally forgot about that badge! You and Jonas still havent came across one huh?


----------



## JuN_SpeK (Oct 6, 2005)

i have never met any p-fury members anywhere. but i did meet aquafan2001 from waterwolves at rarefish


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

b_ack51 said:


> I ran into ProdigalMarine today at the mall.


Don't lie, you guys met up to go shopping at Express for Men.
[/quote]

i shop at express..

ive met civicdisobedience, 33truballa33, ctredbelly, pedro, george and his employees


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2006)

jiggy said:


> ive met civicdisobedience, 33truballa33, ctredbelly, pedro, george and his employees


Sounds like there was a New Jersey Chapter P-Fury meeting and everyone was invited but me.


----------



## killarbee (Jan 23, 2004)

Atlanta Braves Baby! said:


> I've met about 10-15 Dutch members during our PFury meetings, as well as Scott (Atlanta Braves Baby!) and his girl when they were travelling across Europe
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You and Frans were the two cooliest Pfury members I have ever meet. Well worth the trip. You guys made my girl and I feel like we were at home.








[/quote]
It sure didn't look like that when we were at the red light district rofl :laugh: j/k It sure was a great day !! Too bad we couldn't find a Dutch badge








[/quote]
Ya she was a little uneasy there wanst she!







And I totally forgot about that badge! You and Jonas still havent came across one huh?
[/quote]

No


----------



## Soldat (Aug 28, 2004)

I think the TN Pfury convention would consist of......me. Darn ******** dont keep fish here.


----------



## wasabi-glow (Jun 30, 2005)

Any NORCAL meets or EYEBALL?????


----------

